# Quickest time to get to single figures



## Kelems (Dec 5, 2018)

Good afternoon all, 

Whats the quickest time a golfer has got to single figures ? 

Ive watch my son join a club 3 1/2 years ago and shoot 133 and at the end of this season his congu handicap is 2.3 

such a proud dad anyone know anybody that has done it quicker ?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2018)

Kim Jon-un but Im sure your son will play in more qualifiers 

Well done to your son!


----------



## Kelems (Dec 6, 2018)

Cheers he hopes to get sown to scratch or better by the end of next season ðŸ¤ž

We plan to play all the home nations and the big tournaments in the coming year


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

getting to single figures as a junior wouldnt be the main concern its getting to scratch, Sandy Scotts younger brother got there at just under 13, younger than Tiger. 

how old is your son?


----------



## Kelems (Dec 6, 2018)

He is 17 i know its a little late as a junior but he is so committed and focused to gettung there, and considering he has only picked a club up 3 1/2 years ago is quite an achievement (i dont play golf myself )  just enjoy watchimg him play


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

Kelems said:



			He is 17 i know its a little late as a junior but he is so committed and focused to gettung there, and considering he has only picked a club up 3 1/2 years ago is quite an achievement (i dont play golf myself )  just enjoy watchimg him play
		
Click to expand...

i don't want to put a damper on it but his peers would have already been scratch or lower for a few years by this age and been in county or country development squads. they will have a huge advantage in getting in tournaments.. from what i hear county dev squads and national teams are very focused on younger boys. then most are off to the US collegiate system and all the guys from my club have all been +3 and lower to get in an offer. Sandy who i mentioned was +5 when he went to Texas.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i don't want to put a damper on it but his peers would have already been scratch or lower for a few years by this age and been in county or country development squads. they will have a huge advantage in getting in tournaments.. from what i hear county dev squads and national teams are very focused on younger boys. then most are off to the US collegiate system and all the guys from my club have all been +3 and lower to get in an offer. Sandy who i mentioned was +5 when he went to Texas.
		
Click to expand...

And Nick Faldo didn't pick up a club until he was 14.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			And Nick Faldo didn't pick up a club until he was 14.
		
Click to expand...

And Gary Wolstenholme was off a high handicap at 18 and played multiply walker Cups, but those days it would seem are gone. The Us still have spots for low handicap mid Ams i think they call them but now its all about the younger the better, which i don't agree with myself, One the SGU in particular certainly follow


----------



## Kelems (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello, your right a lot of golfers have told me about his age they like the players to be younger, as long as he is happy playing doesnt matter to me as a dad,  he loves the game, when he plays new course He sees it as a challenge and there is so many challenges out there heâ€™ll be chasing them for many years as long as he is enjoying it .


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't think his age matters, there are other ways into the game that don't involve the US collegiate systems. Keep encouraging him and let him see how far he can go


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I don't think his age matters, there are other ways into the game that don't involve the US collegiate systems. Keep encouraging him and let him see how far he can go
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying you do, but to get in to the big Am tournaments you are up against competition that have and playing almost full time golf in the US, which must be seen as an advantage or they wouldn't get pushed that direction


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			I'm not saying you do, but to get in to the big Am tournaments you are up against competition that have and playing almost full time golf in the US, which must be seen as an advantage or they wouldn't get pushed that direction
		
Click to expand...

Whilst your right they do push it and probably do have the advantage there are so many other options available to people. If he gets to a level where he is a plus golfer and can compete there are other ways to qualify for county, national and international teams. 

There are many mini tours he can start out on and work his way up the ranks to full tour credentials, lots of European tour player have done this even in recent years US collegiate system is not the only way forward for a lot of people. Sometimes it's easy to tell people why they can't do something but personally I prefer to look at positives and what can be achieved and if he has the talent and work ethic he can achieve anything


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Whilst your right they do push it and probably do have the advantage there are so many other options available to people. If he gets to a level where he is a plus golfer and can compete there are other ways to qualify for county, national and international teams.

There are many mini tours he can start out on and work his way up the ranks to full tour credentials, lots of European tour player have done this even in recent years US collegiate system is not the only way forward for a lot of people. Sometimes it's easy to tell people why they can't do something but personally I prefer to look at positives and what can be achieved and if he has the talent and work ethic he can achieve anything
		
Click to expand...

Of course, but i'm not telling him anything he hasn't already heard by the sounds of it. getting to scratch is the easy part from what i have heard and the way it looks, particularly in Scotland (admit he may not be) unless you are in at a very young age its difficult push your way in the way you used to be able to. 

of course anything is possible, but its is hard


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Of course, but i'm not telling him anything he hasn't already heard by the sounds of it. getting to scratch is the easy part from what i have heard and the way it looks, particularly in Scotland (admit he may not be) unless you are in at a very young age its difficult push your way in the way you used to be able to.

of course anything is possible, but its is hard
		
Click to expand...

No agreed you haven't said what's not been said before and I certainly wasn't singling you out as though you had and if it came across that way then it wasn't intended. 
Sadly it's not a new phenomenon either when I was a junior I got down to 2 handicap but lost a lot love for even trying to get lower because County were only taking people ages between 10-12 years old and focusing on developing them at Rochester and Cobham golf club. So even back then 22years ago it was a closed shop for development, that's one the reasons I eventually drifted away from playing apart from a few forays over the years and only starting up again 2 months back. 

I'd like to think though if any of my kids take a liking to the game I can give them better support like the OP and help them find other routes into the game.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wolf said:



			No agreed you haven't said what's not been said before and I certainly wasn't singling you out as though you had and if it came across that way then it wasn't intended.
Sadly it's not a new phenomenon either when I was a junior I got down to 2 handicap but lost a lot love for even trying to get lower because County were only taking people ages between 10-12 years old and focusing on developing them at Rochester and Cobham golf club. So even back then 22years ago it was a closed shop for development, that's one the reasons I eventually drifted away from playing apart from a few forays over the years and only starting up again 2 months back.

I'd like to think though if any of my kids take a liking to the game I can give them better support like the OP and help them find other routes into the game.
		
Click to expand...

We are missing a trick, GU now are only interested in youngsters who maybe want or hope to turn pro, but there is more to golf than this. The US has moved away from this a bit and now had mid Ams in things like the Walker Cup, i think i've seen a guy who was in his 40 play for them last time. What do you do if you are some young guy off +3 or so that doesn't want to turn Pro etc? Not much until you get to 55 and seniors by the look of things


----------



## Curls (Dec 6, 2018)

Was watching a really interesting podcast with Padraig Harrington recently and he said that what you don't want is a young kid turning pro who has a wonderful long game. You actually want the guys with a ropey long game but magic short games and the ability to get out of trouble and compete when the chips are down. Those guys can then develop their long game with coaching, but its much harder to teach someone with an ace long game the tricks of scoring. They sort of make it too easy on themselves hitting fariways and greens in regulation. To compete for money you need grit, not a swing, that bit can be taught.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			We are missing a trick, GU now are only interested in youngsters who maybe want or hope to turn pro, but there is more to golf than this. The US has moved away from this a bit and now had mid Ams in things like the Walker Cup, i think i've seen a guy who was in his 40 play for them last time. What do you do if you are some young guy off +3 or so that doesn't want to turn Pro etc? Not much until you get to 55 and seniors by the look of things
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you there is a massive hole in areas that kids with good games could get into. One such thing that wasn't afforded to me but I know a couple of people since gave done is get offered chances to go to golf colleges and study club, business and landscape management. One guy I know who has fine this then went into do a PGA diploma as well now is director of club back down in Kent. 

I think it's a typically British outlook that we are nowhere forward thinking enough of how to get people into sport, into job roles within sport and overlooking those that have talent or work ethics instead focusing on physical make up and other similar criteria. 



Curls said:



			Was watching a really interesting podcast with Padraig Harrington recently and he said that what you don't want is a young kid turning pro who has a wonderful long game. You actually want the guys with a ropey long game but magic short games and the ability to get out of trouble and compete when the chips are down. Those guys can then develop their long game with coaching, but its much harder to teach someone with an ace long game the tricks of scoring. They sort of make it too easy on themselves hitting fariways and greens in regulation. To compete for money you need grit, not a swing, that bit can be taught.
		
Click to expand...

Life on Tour podcast was it? Listened to that myself the other day in the car and Harrington is a great example he was 24 when he turned pro having been to night school to learn accounting, he was saying he could barely find a fairway and play most of his golf from areas of the course most didn't know existed. But he did say when he went on tour being that bit older he was more mentally prepared to deal with having to change his long game etc.


----------



## Curls (Dec 6, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Life on Tour podcast was it?
		
Click to expand...

That's the one. I've listened to half of them and his was the best for me, some were real just potted histories of a career. Whatever. I felt I learned a few things from his. Eddie Pepperell is worth a watch too, certainly one of the more entertaining ones!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

Curls said:



			That's the one. I've listened to half of them and his was the best for me, some were real just potted histories of a career. Whatever. I felt I learned a few things from his. Eddie Pepperell is worth a watch too, certainly one of the more entertaining ones!
		
Click to expand...

I found the Harrington to be very insightful into his career and quite interesting in how his was a different route and one more people could take inspiration from. Eddie Pepperell one was also very good, I found the Tommy Fleetwood, Keith Pelly and Luke Donald ones a little bland, did quite enjoy the Thomas Bjorn one though


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I found the Harrington to be very insightful into his career and quite interesting in how his was a different route and one more people could take inspiration from. Eddie Pepperell one was also very good, I found the Tommy Fleetwood, Keith Pelly and Luke Donald ones a little bland, did quite enjoy the Thomas Bjorn one though
		
Click to expand...

Porrige does talk a lot of sense... but i like the story of Paul Lawrie, starts selling mars bars as an Assistant at Banchory and and wins the Open


----------



## Kelems (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello all, 
Many thanks for the replies, just got in from work my son has been out down the range since 8 am ( he had a lesson )  and just got back through the door, he said it went really well, ill keep you updated with his progress


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 7, 2018)

Our new club champion has just got to 14 (years old !!), he's currently off 0.7 and is certain to go lower very quickly.  From memory he was about 15h/c around 18 months ago. He's a lovely lad and great fun to play with.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Our new club champion has just got to 14 (years old !!), he's currently off 0.7 and is certain to go lower very quickly.  From memory he was about 15h/c around 18 months ago. He's a lovely lad and great fun to play with.
		
Click to expand...

these young lads once they start coming down, they rocket down


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2018)

I'd say that there is still plenty of hope for the OPs lad.

One of our juniors just turned 18.  His game has come along slowly and was getting very good and down to low SFs when he was 16 - but in truth he's very shy, uncertain and hasn't been that quick on the uptake .  But all of a sudden - ping - it seems to have clicked with him - he's growing up and getting stronger, and is really understanding what he's being coached - and no surprise his handicap has dropped from 2 to +2 in about a year.  He recently knocked it round our track in a friendly knock in 11 under.  He's in the Surrey squad and now has been playing for the Surrey 1st Team - no mean achievement.

Part of the impetus for his improvement will also be that he's got a challenger as the best young golfer in the club - a challenge coming from one of our junior girls.  14yr old and similarly this summer - knocked it round in 8 under off the ladies.  She's asked for permission to play off the gents comp tees.  Granted.  Mind you she's got competition herself coming up.  Her coach also coaches her younger sister - and he says that the younger sister displays more natural talent.  But has she the single-minded determination to succeed that her elder sister is displaying - that we shall see.

https://ibb.co/rM5rtDD


----------



## User2021 (Dec 7, 2018)

Kelems said:



			Hello all,
Many thanks for the replies, just got in from work my son has been out down the range since 8 am ( he had a lesson )  and just got back through the door, he said it went really well, ill keep you updated with his progress
		
Click to expand...

He needs a girlfriend.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm of the opinion keep going until one of two things happen. Your lad loses interest of he progresses through county level and beyond, if he has the raw natural talent I still think at 17 he has an outside chance, keep encouraging him and keep women and alcohol away from him!


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 7, 2019)

A pro who did a stint at a local course to me never played until he was 18, it became his passion and by the time he was 22 was PGA qualified, from what he told us anyway. He won a few county competitions as a pro, just very naturally gifted. 

Keep him at it, hell I'm 29 off the same handicap as him. I just wish I stuck at it instead of having long spells of not playing. Not to wish my years away but I still dream of retiring early and attempting a senior tour in a few decades.


----------



## Kelems (Jan 7, 2019)

Cheers,  he had a knock over the christmas period down torquay golf club played 3 rounds first shot 1 over par second day 2 over and the third day 1 over par, pretty good considering he hasnt played there before, and he is looking forward to his lesson tomorrow, sat just gone shit 1 under par up one of his clubs


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 12, 2019)

First handicap I ever got was 10, was a 4 after 1 year of playing


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			First handicap I ever got was 10, was a 4 after 1 year of playing
		
Click to expand...

fantastic achievement, where you a junior at the time?


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			fantastic achievement, where you a junior at the time?
		
Click to expand...

No I was 19, used to skip on courses to play til I was about 12 years old, then didn't play until I was 19 as parents couldnt afford it


----------



## Jensen (Feb 3, 2019)

Pass on my congratulations to your son, that is remarkable what he has achieved. To get to such a low handicap in that time period is absolutely fantastic.
Tell him to take pride in what he's achieved ðŸ‘


----------



## Greggolf7 (Mar 19, 2019)

Well done to your son he has done fabulous, and importantly appears to be enjoying the game. Most junior golfers have been playing from a young age 6+ and therefore unlike your son who has come later to the game they have benefitted from more competitive rounds, so whilst handicap is a good benchmark in my opinion it is only part of how to measure where he is at. 

The potential of a golfer is not necessarily how quick it has taken him to get to 2 or what age he is, for me its how he progresses from here. There are loads of examples already quoted and others Lee Westwood, Ian Poulter and Paul Lawrie who were not child prodigies and have all gone on to do good things. Sometimes as good as the county and national squads are in providing experiences and opportunities it is not a guaranteed route to success. I wish him all the success with whatever it is he wants to do in the game, he will already have made some friends for life and enjoyed playing many courses shooting low scores to achieve what he has achieved to date so he has achieved a lot would be envious of.


----------



## Kelems (Mar 20, 2019)

Greggolf7 said:



			Well done to your son he has done fabulous, and importantly appears to be enjoying the game. Most junior golfers have been playing from a young age 6+ and therefore unlike your son who has come later to the game they have benefitted from more competitive rounds, so whilst handicap is a good benchmark in my opinion it is only part of how to measure where he is at.

The potential of a golfer is not necessarily how quick it has taken him to get to 2 or what age he is, for me its how he progresses from here. There are loads of examples already quoted and others Lee Westwood, Ian Poulter and Paul Lawrie who were not child prodigies and have all gone on to do good things. Sometimes as good as the county and national squads are in providing experiences and opportunities it is not a guaranteed route to success. I wish him all the success with whatever it is he wants to do in the game, he will already have made some friends for life and enjoyed playing many courses shooting low scores to achieve what he has achieved to date so he has achieved a lot would be envious of. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Kelems (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi all,
Many thanks for your kind comments , 
Our son has been practicing really hard over the winter months his game is really starting to look good, he has been selected to represent and Captain our County which as parents means so much and so proud of him. We took him over to Dubai back in January and he played a junior tournament out there on the Trump international course and he did really well shooting 1 over par over the course, so really looking forward to this season to see how his hard work pays off.
keep you posted as the year goes along


----------



## Lump (Mar 20, 2019)

Play with a youngâ€™un who has just turned 12. 
Was off 15 1 year ago. Now heâ€™s off 5 but will push for 1-2 with ease this year. 
Heâ€™s 6ft, hits the ball a country mile, plays for the county, Yorkshire and isnâ€™t far off getting into the England jnr team. 
A really nice lad too who loves the grind. 
I donâ€™t think you can honestly say if you think someone will â€œmake itâ€. So many factors have to align.


----------

